# Sugarglider- does he come to TO anynmore?



## kiloman (Dec 22, 2009)

anyone knows sugarglider / john still comes to deliver stuff anymore or has he stopped the run, havent seen his ad for a while now

cheers


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You just missed him.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52185
--
Paul


----------



## kiloman (Dec 22, 2009)

ok , thanks 

cheers


----------

